# 110 Gallon Dripwall Paludarium/Riparium Build



## Warren B (Jun 20, 2013)

Still a bit cloudy. I'll drop a purigen packet in the bottle, once I can find the darned thing somewhere in my aquarium supply storage boxes....




















View is from the side of the tank.


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

Last few photos look pretty wicked man! Looking forward to more updates...


----------



## Warren B (Jun 20, 2013)

Planted the moss today.











I didn't like how obvious the water pump was, so I went ahead and cut and rearranged the intake so I could stick the pump in a back corner of the tank.


Now I'm just waiting on this plant order, plus I ordered a couple dozen wild-type Neocaridina. Both packages should be here this Wednesday.


----------



## Warren B (Jun 20, 2013)

Got plants today, lots of Neoregelia and ferns.

FTS









Right side









Left side










I apologize for the horrendous pictures, I'll have to get the DSLR out this weekend. 


I ordered a Current Satellite Plus that should be here by Friday (WOO AMAZON PRIME), though its designed for aquarium plants I'm hoping it'll provide enough intensity for the broms.


----------



## Warren B (Jun 20, 2013)

Unfortunately, the weather was way too nice this past weekend to be cooped up indoors taking pictures. I'll have some hi-res deliciousness this week for you guys, hopefully. 

Got some new inhabitants today. Petsmart was having a "buy 4, get 2 free" sale on any combination of fish, and I was able to pick up 5 bolivian rams (all they had) and another SA bumblebee catfish.











Also picked a green anole for 50% off, so I figured why not. Unfortunately he was the only one they had. I'll have to pick up a female companion or two for him once they get more in stock.


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

The vine idea is great !!!! This will be super when it fills in ! What are you using
to pump water into the waterwall drip system ? Is it the outflow of a big canister , a couple of small submersible pumps , or something altogether different ?


----------



## Warren B (Jun 20, 2013)

someoldguy said:


> The vine idea is great !!!! This will be super when it fills in ! What are you using
> to pump water into the waterwall drip system ? Is it the outflow of a big canister , a couple of small submersible pumps , or something altogether different ?


Right now I'm just using a single Eheim 2000 pump (528 gal/hr) in the tank. The plants are doing a fine job of absorbing the nitrates, as well as all the bacteria on the ecoweb dripwall media itself. I'm hoping to replace the pump with a canister filter in the near future to help more with the particle waste as well as providing more room for biomedia. For now the pump+dripwall is working just fine.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Neat lizard! Can it live on just the wall like that/will it drown if it falls into the water? Just curios and I have no experience with them so thought id ask.


----------



## Warren B (Jun 20, 2013)

lamiskool said:


> Neat lizard! Can it live on just the wall like that/will it drown if it falls into the water? Just curios and I have no experience with them so thought id ask.


Anoles are largely arboreal, so he should be fine.


----------

